
EU to hit Amazon with bill for Luxembourg back taxes - tareqak
https://www.ft.com/content/7ce5bf96-a83d-11e7-ab55-27219df83c97
======
tareqak
Techmeme Summary: _Rochelle Toplensky / Financial Times: Sources: Amazon to be
fined several hundred million euros in back taxes by the EU on Wednesday,
after investigation into sweetheart tax deal with Luxembourg_

